# Best fine line tape



## marlow (Aug 14, 2016)

Can anyone advise the best 1/2 inch fine line that goes round bends well with the least chance of leakage ? Tia


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Jtape do a variety of flexible soft edged foam products.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I used the 3m fineline tape, few quid on ebay and didnt get any bleed through, very flexible too. As you can see I got very sharp lines.

IMG_20200319_200623 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Fineline by joe blogggs, on Flickr

IMG_20200321_161651 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

Fineline by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------

